# winterharte Kakteen und Yuccas 2012



## Echinopsis (9. Feb. 2012)

Moin zusammen,

ein paar Bilder von heute! 

Viel Spaß


----------



## Jürgen E (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: winterharte Kakteen und Yuccas 2012*

Hallo Daniel,

stehen die beiden schönen Exemplare vom ersten Bild in Kübeln oder sind sie ausgepflanzt?
Benötigen sie irgendeinen Winterschutz?

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: winterharte Kakteen und Yuccas 2012*

Hallo Jürgen,

danke für Dein Posting.

Die Yuccas stehen im Kübel.
Ich bekam sie als wurzelnackte Pflanzen letztes Jahr aus Mexico importiert (Rodungsflächen).

Wenn Du mehr Interesse hast über meine Yuccas zu lesen kann ich Dir mein Yuccaunterforum in meinem Kakteenforum sehr empfehlen, Partner des HGT`s durch das Partnerschaftsprojekt! 

lG und Euch allen einen schönen Abend!
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: winterharte Kakteen und Yuccas 2012*

...der Sommer kann kommen!!


----------

